# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Jakov Xoxa

## shefqeti11

*Jakov Xoxa*

Jakov Xoxa u lind në Fier, më 15 prill 1923. shkollimin fillor e mori në Fier, Vlorë, Berat, pasi familja e tij lëvizte sëbashku me të atin, që ishte punonjës I thjeshtë. Shkollimin e mesëm e filloi në Liceun e Korcës, e vazhdoi në Elbasan dhe e përfundoi në Tiranë, pas Luftës së Dytë botërore. Për arsye ekonomike ka bërë punë të ndryshme që në moshë të re. U lidh herët me luftën kundër fashizmit: më 1943 doli partizan. Studimet e larta i ndoqi një vit në Beograd, por i mbaroi në Sofie për gjuhën dhe letërsinë frënge. Ka punuar në Institutin e Shkencave dhe te gazeta Zëri i Rinisë. Shumë vjet ka qenë professor i teorisë së letërisë në Universitetin e Tiranës. Në këtë periudhë shkroi disa tekste universitare për teorinë e letërsisë. Më pas ka qenë shkrimtar në profesion të lirë. Jakov Xoxa, një pjes të madhe të jetës e ka kaluar në Myzeqe, ne Pojan dhe Apolloni dhe po aty ka shkruar veprat e tij kryesore. Ai jetonte në Myzeqe për shkak të bindjeve të tij realiste. Trevat dhe njerzit e Myzeqesë kanë qenë njerzit objekt i përhershëm i krijimtarisë së tij. Po ato, nuk mund të pasqyroheshin me realizëm dhe vërtetësi, sic kërkonte estetica realiste, pa njohjen e tyre të drejtpërdrejt. Të jetuarit e tij në Myzeqe ishte pjesa e procesit të krijimit letrar, sepse, me njohjen e problemeve dhe të tipave të jetës, pikërisht, atje zinte fill edhe frymëzimi, edhe krijimi i tij. Jakov Xoxa e kuptonte realitetin e jetës si element të fuqishëm krijimi. Reagiteti, shkruante ai, jep lëndën; problemet, temat, idetë, konfliktet, tipat, karakteret, atmosferen etj., pa të cilat nuk mund të ketë krijim realist. Kurse fantasia e shkrimtarit, sipas tij, e merr fuqinë e vërtetë nga reagiteti, nga jeta. Por jeta bëhet pjes e vetëdijes dhe e përjetimit të shkrimtarit, bëhet objekt i krijimit të tij vetëm duke e njohur nga afër dhe në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë. Ja, pse Jakov Xoxa jetonte dhe punonte vazhdimisht në Myzeqe. Vdiq më shkurt 1979, në Budapest, pas një sëmundje të pashërueshme.

Mjeshtri i rrëfimit epik

Botimet e para latrare të Jakov Xoxës janë në vitin 1945 në gazeta. Ka botuar regime, novela, drama dhe romane.
Veprat kryesore:
1-	Novela, 1949 
2-	Novela, 1958
3-	Lumi i vdekur, roman 1965
4-	Juga e bardhë, roman 1971
5-	Lulja e kripës, (vëll.I 1980, vëll II 1981, roman pas vdekjes).
Ndihmesat kryesore të tij janë në llojin e romanit, të cilat qëndrojnë në themelet e romanit realist shqiptar, edhe si përvojë krijimi, edhe si vlera latrare.
Romanet e tij dallohen në letërsinë shqiptare për pikëvështrimin e gjerë ndaj jetës dhe vërtetësinë e paraqitjes së saj, për larminë e madhe të personazheve, për origjinalitetin dhe karakterizimin e theksuar realist të tyre, për linjat e shumta të veprimit dhe simetrinë kompozicionale, për begatinë gjuhësore, që ushqehet mjaft në të folurën popullore etj.
Por disa nga veprat e tij nuk mund t’u shpëtonim dot skemave të realizmit socialist.
Jakov Xoxa ishte shembull i shkrimtarit që e punonte dhe e ripunonte veprën deri në cakun e fundit të mundësive të tij. Ai e punonte atë me kujdesin më të madh dhe në gjithëcka: si në figurat themelore ashtu edhe në hollësitë e saj. Dhe, po ashtu, e ripunonte shume herë, derisa gente trajtën më të mirë. Lexuesi, thoshte Jakov Xoxa, nuk do të dijë fare se sa lodhet shkrimtari dhe as nuk do t’ia dijë se sa kohë e mban ai veprën e tij në dorë për ta punuar. Lexuesi cmon vetëm veprën, prandaj gjithë mundi i shkrimtarit përmblidhet te veprat e saj. Me dhuntitë e tij të rralla si prozator dhe po aq me punën e tij krijuese të jashtëzakonshme, Jakov Xoxa mbetet një nga mjeshtrit e shquar të rrëfimit të gjerë epik në prozën shqipe. Romani i tij më i rëndësishëm është Lumi i vdekur.

Personazhet – shëmbëlltyra të tipeve shoqërorë

Lumi i vdekur në letërsinë shqiptare shquhet sidomos për gdhendjen realiste të personazheve dhe për larminë e tyre. Në këtë roman ka një varg personazhesh të gdhendura me realizëm dhe vërtetësi. Të tillë janë: Pilo Shpiragu, Koz Dynjaja, Sulejman Trafili, Vita, Suat bej Vërdhoma, Lip Gjanica, Adili etj. Disa prej tyre si, p.sh., Pilo Shpiragu, Koz Dynjaja, Vita janë të plotë dhe arrijnë në shkallën më të lartë të personazheve realiste në prozën shqipe. Ato dallohen për karakterizimin botëkuptimor, psikologjik dhe ndjenjësor. Secili prej tyre, sic ngjet në romanin realist, shëmbëllen një tip shoqëror,  me botëkuptim, psikologjinë, ndjenjat, mëndësitë karakteristike me gjuhën e vecantë etj. Nëpërmjet atyre janë shëmbëllyer disa nga tipat kryesorë të jetës shqiptare për të cilët rrëfehet.
Personazhi i Pilo Shpiragut është shëmbëllimi i tipit të fshatarit pa tokë, pa mbrojtje shoqërore dhe pa vetëdije shoqërore. Personazhi i tij është i plotë dhe i shumanshëm, me kundërshti të forta në vetvete, me lëkundje dhe zigzake të mëdha. Ai karakterizohet sidomosnëpërmjet dialogut dhe monologut, që gati janë të barazvlefshëm, por karakterizohet edhe nëpërmjet rrëfimit dhe përshkrimit. Dialogu dhe monologo dramatik, duke nxjerr në sipërfaqe thellësit e mbyllura të psikologjisë së tij, zbulojnë kundërshtitë, lëkundjet dhe zigzaket e tij të brendshme. Në dy rrethana të ngjashme, p.sh., Pilo Shpiragu mban dy qëndrime të kundërta. Këto dy qëndrime janë dhe skajet e lëkundjeve të tij të mëdha.

         Rrethana e parë: ai plagos Veli bej Vërdhomën, që tentoi të cënonte nderin e së shoqes së tij. Ky është shkaku që beu, pronar i tokës, e dëbon atë familjarisht nga fshati Grizë. Për të ruajtur nderin dhe dinjitetin, Piloja merr përsipër të përballoj dëbimin nga fshati, që ishte shkatërrimi ekonomik më i madh. Në rrethanën e parë, Pilota pranon të mbetet pa mjete pune dhe jetese, por të ruaj nderin dhe dinjitetin.

        Rrethana e dytë: pas shumë stërmundimesh, kur tregtarët Gjanica i heqin përsëri nga dora të gjitha mjetet e punës dhe të jetesës, familja e Pilos mbetet edhe më keq. Në mes të këtij shkatërrimi të plotë ekonomik, shpreson te ndihma e Suat bej Vërdhomës, që e shihte si të vetmen mundësi shpëtimi. I përhumbur në arsyetime pa rrugëdalje, e shpie të bijën shërbëore te Suat bej Vërdhoma, megjithëse në fshat njiheshin babëzitë e tij epshore. Në rrethanën e dytë, përball vështirësive ekonomike të pakapërcyeshme, Pilota e ka humour krenarin e dinjitetit, madje e ka humour edhe ndjeshmërinë ndaj nderit. Karakteri i tij krenar fillon te epet, morali i tij i lartë bie. Ai mbërrin, kështu, në prag të bjerrjes morale, por nuk është rrëzuar.
Mjerimi ekonomik, si forca shkatërruese më e madhe, rrëzikon moralin, dinjitetin dhe personalitetin njerëzor.
        Personazhi i Pilos karakterizohet edhe nëpërmjet përshkrimit realist të portretit të tij të jashtëm, bie fjala, nëpërmjet përshkrimit konkret të shtatit, fytyrës, gjesteve, veshjes etj. Prandja figura e tij, e karakterizuar me realizëmtë thellë dhe me vërtetësi të madhe, është shëmbëlltyrë e gjallë e fshatarit të asaj kohe.
        Personazhi i Koz Dynjasë është shëmbëlltyrë e tipit të fshatarit pa tokë, me vetëdijë shoqërore kryengritëse dhe të indoktrinuar me idetë comuniste. Prandaj edhe ndryshimet shpqërore dhe ekonomike i pret me dhunë, me revolucion si në Rusi. Mënyra kryesore e karakterizimit të tij është e folura ironie që përdor ndaj kundërshtarëve. E folura e tij ironie shpreh jo vetëm përbuzjen, por edhe epërsinë e tij mentore dhe morale ndaj Suat bej Vërdhomës, qehallarëve etj.
       Personazhi i Vitës është një tërësi ndjenjash, prandaj gati receptohet nëpërmjet ndjenjave të saj si një heroinë sentimentale. Ajo më tepër përjeton dashurinë sesa jeton me mundimet dhe vuajtjet e përditshme. Prania e saj ndihet e fortë në krejt romanin, kurse bëmat dhe sjelljet shihen më pak. Zgjimi I ndjenjavedashurore shkon krahas zhvillimit femëror dhe zbukurimit të saj, aq sa duket sikur dashuria e zhvillon dhe e zbukuron atë. Përshkrimet për zgjimin e saj dashuror dhe zhvillimin femëror janë ndër më emocionueset dhe të rralla në prozën shqipe. Edhe marrëdhëniet e saj me të tjerët, kryesisht, janë marrëdhënie ndjenjash. Si bijë vuan dhimbjen e madhe për vdekjen e parakohëshme të së ëmës, si motër provon herëtdhembshurinë për vëllanë dhe motrën e vogël jetime; si vajzë e sinqert dhe pa paragjykime përjeton thellë dashurinë erotike për Adilin.
      Dashuria për Adilin njëjtësohet me vetë jetën e saj, me kënaqësit sublime, me bukurinë dhe lumturinë e jetës.
      Vita, gjithashtu, është simbol I pasioneve rinore të vrullshme dhe të pandalshme, është *simbol I dashurisë që cel edhe në kënetën e jetës*, edhe në mes të fanatizmit, symbol I gëzimit dhe I përtëritjes së jetës; simboli I femrës që ngacmon erotikisht njerëzit dhe poetizon krejt mjedisin.
      Në karakterizimin tepër dallues të personazheve një rol të madh luan gjuha dhe e folura e tyre. Si fjalori që përdorin, ashtu edhe mënyra e të folurit, përputhet me botëkuptimin dhe gjendjen e tyre shoqërore, me veprimtarinë jetësore, me ndjenjat, mëndësitë, karakterin, pasionet e tyre etj. Personazhi I Pilo Shpiragut, p.sh., ka fjalorin e kufizuar të fshatarit të pa shkollë dhe të pa dalë nga fshati, vetëm me fjalë të jetës fshatarake. Me natyrën e tij të mbyllur në vetvete, për shkak të pasigurisë të përhershme dhe të mosbesimit ndaj të tjerëve, Piloja flet pak, shkurt dhe në mënyrë të prerë. Si mëshirim I fshatarit të mencur e të matur, I formuar me filozofinë praktike të jetës, shpesh dialogun me shprehje të përpunuara në trajtën e fjalëve të urta. E folura e tij, në një masë, është e ngurtësuar, sepse është e trashëguar bashkë me mënyrën e jetesës, mëndësit dhe zakonet.
       Suat bej Vërdhoma, që është shëmbëlltyrë e një tipi të shtresës së lartë të bejlerëve, ka një fjalor të larmishëm. Ai flet pëer bujqësinë, shtetin, ligjet, zakonet, kurthet, mashtrimet, qejfet, seksin etj., që janë edhe interesimet e tij. Si mishërim I pronarit sundimtar, e folura e tij zakonisht është në trajtën e urdhërit, por edhe me shprehje fyese ndaj bujqëve, rojave dhe vartësve. Kurse si mishërim I tiranit djallëzor të fshatit, përdorë fjalë me nënkuptime, herë nxitëse dhe mikluese, herë ndaluese dhe fshikulluese.
       Personazhet e Sulejman Tafilit, Adilit dhe personazhet e tjera të familjes kosovare dallohen edhe më tepër prej të folurës së tyre në dialektin geg. E folura e tyre në gegërisht ringjall përkatësinë krahinore dhe, krahas saj, zbulon traditat, zakonet dhe mendësitë e tyre. Gjuha e këtyre personazheve është më e thukët, por me rrjedhë të njëtrajtshme, plot shprehje karakteristike dhe fjalë të urta. Kështu, Jakov Xoxa, në letërsinë shqiptare, mbetet nga mjeshtrit e karakterizimit të theksuar të personazheve nëpërmjet fjalës së tyre. Personazhe të tilla realiste, kaq të ngjashme me tipat e njëmendtë të jetës, sic janë te Lumi I vdekur sjellin me vërtetësi jetën e gjallë të kohës për të cilën rrëfehet.

Dramatizimi – nderje emocionale

      Lumi I vdekur ka një dramatizëm të theksuar. Ai përftohet prej konflikteve të forta ndërmjet personazheve.
      Personazhet kryesore, zakonisht, janë disa konflikte njëherësh, prandaj secili prej tyre është hero I një drame më vete. Kështu, romani përbëhet nga një varg dramash të forta të lidhura me njëra – tjetrën. Familja Shpiragu, bie fjala, është në disa konflikte njëherësh me rrethin shoqëror dhe, po ashtu, brënda kësaj familjeje ka disa mikrokonflikte.

Mbishtresa simbolike, shenjë e stilit modern

     Lumi I vdekur ka edhe një mbishtresë simbolike, që e rrit ndjeshëm shprehinë e tij. Lumi, rruga, qerrja, rrotat e qerres nuk janë vetëm objekte kryesore të romanit, por janë dhe simbole. Fjala e parë e titullit është lumi, që në kuptimin më të përgjithshëm, simbolizon rrjedhën e kohës, e cila shkon pa kthim, rrëmben dhe fshin gjithcka. Kurse në kuptimin më konkret simbolizon rrjedhën e jetës shqiptare të kohës që rrëfehet. Titullohet Lumi I vdekur, sipas një hidronimi të njëmendtë në Myzeqe. Rrjedha e jetës shqiptare përngjasohet kështu me Lumin e vdekur. Lumi I jetës shqiptare, sipas shëmbëlltyrës së romanit, është edhe ai I vdekur dhe I shterur, me tërë atë mjerim e varfëri, prapambetje, padituri dhe mungesë të ardhurash për të jetuar. Dhe, po ashtu, vërshimi I papritur I Lumit të vdekur, që përmbyt gjithcka, përngjan me shkatërrimin e përgjithshëm e të papritur që sillte kriza ekonomike e atyre viteve, si dhe lufta që sapo kishte filluar.
      Qerrja shtëpi me të cilën mbartet familja e Pilo Shpiragut nga Griza në Trokth, d.m.th. nga fshati I dëbimit në fshatin e shpresës, është shenja e një qëndrueshmërie, e një bashkimi të fortë familjar, që mund t’I përballojë vështirësitë e reja. Ndërsa qerrja- - shtëpi në rrugën e madhe simbolizon vazhdimësinë e jetës dhe të shpresave, por edhe vazhdimësinë e varfërisë së skajshme, të pasigurisë dhe të vuajtjeve.
      Në Pyllin Mbret, që është vendi I kuajve të egër, strehoen të dashuruarit e arratisur, Vita dhe Adili. Pylli Mbret është symbol I hapësirës së lirisë shoqërore dhe morale, I dashurisë së pastër e të pakërcënuar, është pylli I ëndrrave dhe I shpresës.
      Kapja e kuajve të egër në Pyllin Mbret është një alegori për plojën e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, që po afronte. Kapja në lak e kuajve të egër, alegorikisht është kapja e dhunshme e njeriuttë lirë në lakun e ushtrisë dhe luftës.
      Apolonia, qyteti I lashtë Ilir, me gjetjet arkeologjike ringjall lashtësinë e panjohur prej vetë shqiptarëve; ringjall lashtësinë e keqpërdorur nga padituria e tyre.
      Edhe qeleshja e Adilit në shumë rrethana ka funksion simbolik, madje është simboli më emocional. Ajo është sinjal I ngacmimeve dashurore të Vitës. Por, është edhe sinjal I shqetësimeve atërore të Pilos, sic është dhe ngacmues I fanatizmit dhe I xhelozisë së vëllait, Llazit. Dhe, herë pas here, ajo është shkëndija që ndez thashethemet, mërinë, dashamirësinë, rivalitetin, ose lakminë për Vitën. Qeleshja e bardhë, që përngjan me dëborën veriore të Kosovës, prej nga kanë zbritur tafilajt krenarë, është metonimi simbolizues e disa tipareve kryesore të vetë personazhit që e mban. Shfaqja e qeleshesriaktivizon emocionet që shkaktohen prej cilësive dalluese të Adilit, sikurse janë: burrëria, dinjiteti I pacënueshëm, besa, krenaria e tepruar, vetëpërmbajtja, sinqeriteti e naiviteti, tradicionalizmi e fanatizmi. Në sytë e Vitës, qeleshja herë – herë, shfaqet si një ëndërr e bukur e dashurisë, por e largët dhe e paarritshme. Prandaj, qeleshja e bardhë shkakton vazhdimisht ngacmime emocionale të ndryshme.
     Mbishtresa simbolike është një nga shenjat e stilit modern bashkëkohor, që ndërfutet në stilin realist të Jakov Xoxës. Në këtë tërësi simbolike veprojnë edhe parashenjat, që janë një vecori tjetër e stilit të tij.

Pasuria e madhe gjuhësore

Lumi I Vdekur vecohet në prozën shqipe edhe për pasurinë e madhe gjuhësore. Pasuria e madhe gjuhësore vjen te Lumi I Vdekur, si një roman tjetër, nëpërmjet të folurës së personazheve, kanë rrjedhë gjerësisht jo vetëm burimet popullore të toskërishtes, por edhe të gegërishtes.
     Fjalori I tij është shumë I begatë. Në të janë përdorur të gjitha strukturat leksikore: fjalët e pafundme të përdorimit të përditshëm, profesionalizmat bujqësore dhe blegtorale, krahinorizmat, historizmat, barbarizmat etj.
      Krahinorizmat, edhe një pjesë e profesionalizmave bujqësore, krijojnë ngjyresën e njëmendtë të vendit të ngjarjeve, d.m.th. ngjyresën krahinore të Myzeqesë. Historizmat dhe barbarizmat etj., krijojnë ngjyresën karakteristike të kohës së rrëfyer, d.m.th. krijojnë ngjyresën historike të viteve ’30 të shekullit XX. Prandaj, te Lumi I Vdekur janë tepër të përcaktuara, tepër të konkretizuara si koha e rrëfyer ose koha e ngjarjeve, ashtu edhe hapësira dhe mjedisi ku zhvillohen ngjarjet.
      Fraza, si e rrëfimit ashtu dhe e përshkrimit, është e gjatë dhe e përbërë, sepse shpreh krahazi shumë kumtime. Ajo është e ngarkuar përplot me kumtime, madje, herë – herë, është edhe e mbingarkuar. Një frazë e tillë, me dëndësi të mëdha kumtimesh, krijon shëmbëlltyrën e gjerësisë së jetës, krijon gjerësinë e rrëfimit dhe të përshkrimit epik.
       Pasuria e madhe gjuhësore e romanit Lumi I Vdekur është shprehja më e drejtpërdrejtë e pasurisë së madhe të mendimeve dhe të ndjenjave që janë ndryrë në të.





Përmledhje e shkurtër nga Shefqeti.

----------


## Fiori

Pjesë nga romani *'Lumi i Vdekur'*:

*-I-*

...

Koha, atë mëngjes, aty qante, aty qeshte.
Karvani dy qerresh i të zbuarve posa kishte lënë pas mullirin e beut, kodrën e Shkozës dhe kishte hyrë në Fier. Qerret ndaluan përpara urës së gurtë e të ngushtë të Gjanikës dhe po pritshin të kalonte përtej vargu i gjatë i grave. Me kanistrat bosh në duar, po me gojën plot llafe, ato kthehesin nga kisha e Shën-Gjergjit për në shtëpi. Shiu sa kishte pushuar, megjithatë, nga ijet e teruara të buajve, nga halat e gjata të qepallave të tyre, nga lelet e shkurtëra, nga veshët llapushë të qenit që kishte zënë vend atje poshtë qerres, rrëshqisnin rrëke të holla uji që vinin e binin mbi llucën e rrugës. Rrogozet prej kashte frytje, që mbulonin qerret dhe ruanin robt e plaçkat nga kullimi i reve, si kishin pirë e ishin fryrë tërë rrugës me shi, të ngopur, po villnin tani ujët e tepërt. Lart, në qiell, nga një dritare e madhe hapur përmes reve, dielli po vërviste mbi qytet tufën e rrezeve të tija, që ngjanin me vandakë zhukash të thata, të arta, që një dorë e fshehtë i flakë poshtë në fushë.
-Tyt, të marrtë djalli, të marrtë!... foli Pilo Shpiragu, në krye të qerres, kur bishti i kaut, ngarkuar me një baltë, i spërkati mustaqet. Po kafsha s'i kishte faj. Një mizë kali, e kishte gudulitur keq nën vehte.
Qetë, sikur t'u kishte folur njeri në gjuhën e tyre, morën përpara. Qerrja hyri në urë. Gratë, që ndjenë në vithe frytjen e vakët të kafshëve, bënë mënjanë të lemerosura. Një kanistër fluturoi në lumë. Një tufë borziloku mbetur nga gjithë ç'pati ena e përshpëritjes, shkoi të pagëzohet në ujët e turbullt të Gjanicës.
-Po këta të flamosur nuk shikojnë njëherë ç'kanë përpara, po çajnë kështu si të ndërliqur!... foli një nuse duke hequr mënjanë vjehrën.
-Sikur i preu gjëkafshë, që i preftë pika, i preftë!... mallkoi plaka.
- Na hodhët në lumë, o të mallkuar, që më ju hedhtë perëndia në ndonjë hendek, o zot!... Që mos i vafshi të gjallë, O Shënmëri!... truante e nëmte një tjetër, duke u mbajtur fort pas telave të çkundisur të parmakëve të urës, kur Gjanica e trubullt, që shkonte atje poshtë, po ia mirrte mëntë me vehte.
Qerret vazhduan në udhë të tyre, si lumi atje nën urë, që shkon pa i vënë veshin njeriut. Vetëm kur dolën përtej e morën drejt rrugën e Semanit, Piloja hoqi frymë e mërmëriti me vehte, sikur në qerre të mos kishte tjetër veç tij:
- Qëkur na mallkoi zoti, s'kanë ç'na bëjnë munxët e robit... - Mos, mos, o bir, mos truaj dhe ti; kemi nusen në të dhëmburat e lindjes e s'është mirë... S'bën të na gjejë ajo orë me mallkim në buzë.
Kjo që foli ishte plaka e Pilos.
Në qerren e parë të karvanit, ngushtuar nga rregullinat e shtëpisë, përveç Pilos që e ngiste, ishte edhe e reja me të vjehrën. Plaka e ndënjur te koka e nuses, te koka i thënçin, se gruaja që po çaplehej në të dhëmburat e hidhura të lindjes (ku vinte kokën, s'vinte këmbët) kishte kryqosur duart në krahëror me një pikëllim të madh dhe s'dinte ç'të bënte. Vetëm kur ranë kambanat e Shën-Gjergjit, që lajmëronin se po dilte kisha, plakës iu kujtua zoti i madh dhe filloi t'i lutej shenjtit t'i lehtësonte dhëmbjet së resë e t'i ipte lirim të mbarë. Me gjithë të keqtë e atij çasti nuk harroi të falej që t'i gëzonte shtëpinë me një djalë.
Të gjithë këto i bëri me mënt e saj, vetëm këtë të fundit e tha me zë, sikur kërkonte që ta dëgjonte dhe e reja.
Nusja që kishte rënë një hop në atë qetim të shkurtër në të cilin bien rëndom gratë shtatzëna kur janë duke mbledhur fuqi për shtërzimin e fundit, u dha buzëve të mavijosura një fije gazi të hidhur. -Ashtu, vërtet, moj nënë, djalë qoftë, çupë mos u bëftë, se ne gratë na ka nëmur zoti qëkur na bëri gra...
Qerrja që hidhej sa më një krah, më një krah nga një herë në tjetrën, po bënte të sajën, lehtësonte dhe afronte orën e madhe të dritës e të qetësisë.
Atë hop, kur Piloja shpoi rëndë kazilin që të bënte djathtas e të linte mënjanë një pellg të thellë me ujë, nusja lëshoi një klithmë të thekëshme:
- Uf, nëno moj! - sikur hosteni të ishte ngulur në trup të saj e jo në lëkurën e argasur të kaut.
Kio ndjenjë e çuditshme e zaptoi menjëherë Pilon, që në hop hoqi hostenin nga vithet e kafshës dhe ktheu kokën të shikonte ç'kishte e shoqja. Qetë, lënë në punë të tyre, i ranë lerës përmes.
Shtatzëna në të dhëmbura e sipër, u shpëtoi duarve të plakës që e mbanin të mos briste e ta dëgjonin bota dhe u kthye më krah, sikur ashtu do të gjente lehtësimin që kërkonte. Gjunjët, mbledhur mbi bark, iu përpoqën në faqen e një dengu me plaçka. Rrangullat e shtëpisë u rrokullisën nëpër qerre dhe një trastë shkau e ra në tokë. Trahanaja e imët dhe e thatë kërckë u përhap mbi baltë.
-Uaha kazil, uaha kuqo! U foli Piloja qeve që të ndalojnë dhe vetë, si pështeti hostenin në tokë, u hodh poshtë.
Edhe qerrja e dytë pushoi së qari. Qetë duke shfryrë jashtë avullin e dendur e të ngrohtë, zhytën turinjtë në trahana dhe nisën të përtypen me qejf. Një shkumë e bardhë filloi t'u rrjedhë si zlnxhir i hollë nga të dy anët e bulgive.
Nga bishti i qerres së pasme kërceu në rrugë dhe ndau drejt së parës një vajzë nja gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçe. Pa ngjeruar asgjëkundi, i ra baltës përmes dhe doli në krye të karvanit. Ishte Vita, çupa e madhe e Pilos.
- Ç'kërkon, moj bijë, që erdhe!... i foli gjyshja. - Nuk bën të rrish, këtu, po shko... je çupë e rritur tashti...
-Nëna, ç'ka nëna?,...
Prindi, pasi u vuri qeve përpara e më këmbë hostenin e gjatë, si shënjë që s'duhej të lëviznin nga vendi, i ra qerres rrotull dhe doli në bisht të saj.
_Po ty, moj, kush të thirri të vish?
Kur vajza pa t'anë kaq të ngrysur e tek vetulla e mëngjër i epte fët-fët poshtë e lart si për kohë të lirë, uli kokën dhe mërmëriti:
-Erdha se mos më do gjëkafshë nëna... dhe, sikur të kishte në duar ndonjë palë kriga, kapërceu gishtërinjtë me njëri-tjetrin pa ditur ç'të bëjë tjetër.
-Shko, shko te qerrja, se s'mbeti jot'ëmë për ndihmën tënde! i foli i ati, duke i bërë me kokë, sikur kërkonte ta shtynte tutje.
Si u largua çupa, Piloja iu afrua s'ëmës.
-E, plakë, si duket puna, a do të mbajë dot gjer në Seman?
-Zor, o bir.. Më duket se po e mundojmë e po hyjmë në gjynah me zotin dhe me të... Ktheje më mirë qerren për në Bishtanakë, tek hani. Gjyshja ngriti kokën dhe pa të birin në sy, si për t'i zgjidhur mendjen.
-Ma desh zemra të lindte fëmija në dhè të ri, se, kush e di, mund të na sillte të mbarë... Po, nejse, kur s'do perëndia, s'ka ç'bën robi... - tundi kokën dhe u largua drejt kreut të karvanit. Mori hostenin, hodhi lart dhe shpoi kuqon që të kthente, më të djathtë.
Qerrja e parë u nis. Me të luajti nga vendi dhe mori rrugën edhe e dyta.
Vita, si ngriti fustanin nja një pëllëmbë mbi gju, pështeti kërcinë mbi kapitalin e pramë, mbërtheu shtizën e madhe, i dha vehtes dhe u hodh brenda. Mori pastaj në dorë tërkuzën me të cilën ishte pas rrapinës lopa e vetme e shtëpisë dhe e tërhoqi për të shkurtuar pashin e lirë. Qerrja po kthente udhë dhe ishte frlkë mos lopa mirrte nëpër hendek.
-Pse qan ata, mos e rrahu tata?... pyeti vëllai i vogël zgjuar në kohën kur qerrja kishte pushuar së tunduri e përkunduri.
-jo, vëllaçko, nuk qan ata, por prit dhe pak, të shohësh se kush do të qajë :lepurushi: ëllai apo motra... iu përgjigj Vita, duke tërhequr me një dorë tërkuzën e lopës dhe me tjetrën duke shtrirë të vëllanë.
Qerrja filloi të lëkundej përsëri dhe boshti i palyer ia nisi vajit të tij: "criu-criu flq..." avaz që po e mbante që atë mëngjes kur i zoti i harroi, apo s'pat nge, t'hedhë masën e katranit. Kjo e qarë zvarrëzvarrë, si ajo tërkuza e lëshuar e lopës që Vita e kish lënë nga dora, shiu i imët i fushës së Myzeqesë, që s'priti gjersa karvani të zinte Kilin e vogël. Koka, lëshuar gjumit dhe ëndrrave, po i shkonte sa mënjanë nga troshitja.

Reja e dëndur e shiut, që sa vinte e po afrohej qerreve që çanin në mes të fushës së shkretë, kishte mbuluar si në një shparg me thekë të thinjtë gjithë ç'la pas karvani atë mëngjes: Tomorin, Shpiragun, Shën-Kollin, Fierin. Sytë e vajzës, si kaluan një çast vështrimin e plogët e të qullët të kafshës që vinte pas, u mbushën përnjëherë me lot. Bulzat e ujit mbi faqen e një pellgu të rrahur nga shiu, dukeshin si barka të vogla që kishin ngritur velat për udhëtim, ashtu si lotët e vajzës që kishin marrë teposhtë faqeve. Kapur fort pas hunjve të qerres, kokën pështetur mbi faqen e rrogëzit që mbulonte plaçkat dhe binte gjer poshtë, vështrimin mbytur në atë re të madhe shiu, as Vita s'e kuptonte dot kush ja ndillte gjithë këtë trazim e pikëllim: arratia nga fshati ku kishte lerë e ishte rritur, lëngimi dhe dhembjet e nënës, apo ndonjë duf i ri që s'e pati ndierë gjer atë ditë në kufijt e fshatit të saj, në gjerdhet e kasolles së saj.
E ku kuptohet ndonjëherë nga çastisin rrëketë që mbushin lumin dhe e bëjnë të buçasë nga shtrati dhe udha e tij!

...



*-II-*

...

Vita, si të gjitha vajzat e bujqve myzeqarë, ishte rritur në mes të pocaqisë dhe varfërisë. Po jeta ka rrugën e vet, që e ka filluar kush e di se ku e kush e di se si, saqë njeriu ngre supet përpara çudive të saj. Grizarakja ishte zhvilluar aq mirë, sa që të kujtonte atë lekoin e bukur të kënetës, që çel si për mrekulli të botës mbi ujët e pocaqisur të moçalit.
Shtatin e kishte pak si më të vërvitur për moshën e saj dhe për kockën pakëz të shkurtër të femrës myzeqare. Këmbët e gjata, (ja, tani, atje, në buzë të qerres, kërcinjtë e saj të varur jashtë sa nuk mirrnin dhè), i dukeshin akoma më gjatë nën fustanin e vjetër, shkurtuar shumë, se shumë ishte rritur brënda këtij viti të fundit. Thimkat e gjinjëve të vegjël, si ai bisku i fasules që ngre kokën e fryn tokën e ardhur nga vakësia e pranverës, ia kishin hedhur kraharorin përpjetë. Vetëm kurrizi i mirrte pak përpara, sikur t'i ishte thyer nga barra e punëve të shtëpisë. Po jo, në këtë moshë, s'ka çi bën puna shtait të një vajze si Vita. Shpatullat e mbledhura varfërisht e sipër të futur e të fshehur nën vehte krahërorin e përhedhur, do të kenë ndonjë shkak tjetër.
Vita ishte vajza më e madhe e shtëpisë së Shpiragajve. Si vajza më e rritur në mes atyre djemve në moshë, ajo ndjente një lloj drojtje, turpi, për ato shenjat e femrës që me ditë po i piqeshin e me orë po i shquheshin. Andaj nisi, një nga një, t'ia fshehë botës: në fillim, nën qepallat e gjata, si halë gruri, mbuloi sytë levarashë, pastaj zgjati fustanin nja dy gisht, për të fshehur kufíjtë e kofshëve dhe më vonë, kur pa se s'po ia dilte me të ndrydhur e me të shtypur të gjoksit që po shpërthente pa e pyetur atë, përktheu kurrizin përpara dhe mundi, një farë kohe, t'i bëjë ballë sulmit të moshës së bukur, po të paturpshme. Po a e dini? ... Vita sikur t'i kishte bërë të gjitha këto për të hequr më tepër sytë e botës: Qerpikët e ulur përgjysmë mbi gropëzat e syve, që lëshuan mbi mollëzat e faqeve një hije të lehtë, thelluan akoma më tepër gjallërinë e bebzave të saj të zjarrtë, pothua ashtu si thellon e nxinë nata grykën e pusit; teksa kurrizi, përkulur pakëz përpara e pajtuar aq mirë me sytë e ulur përgjysmë, i mësoi një të ecur të drojtur, që mori, me kohë, hijen e nazes.
Gjithë djelmuria e Grizës shkallonte pas asaj çupe. Duke fshehur bukuritë që natyra ia kishte falur me të dy duart ajo shtonte akoma më shumë, pa e ditur, nepsin e çapkënëve dhe remashëve të fshatit. Por gjer ahere asnjë s'ia kishte ngritur dot sytë dhe shtatin: siç duket, qerpikët e Vitës kishin qëlluar shumë të rëndë.
Çuditej e linte mëndjen vajza me ato çupat e qytetit: Si bajamet e pranverës edhe ato... që s'presin sa të çelin lulet e para, për të ndjellur në gjirin e tyre bletët që do t'i trazojnë dhe gudulitin!...
Kurse ajo?... Ajo turpërohej edhe nga njerëzit e shtëpisë, edhe nga vehtja e saj.
Po gjer kur do ta fshihte e ndrydhte kraharorin?...
Ja pse buza e poshtme, shpërveshur posi fiera e njomë e trëndafilit në pisk të vapës, po i mirrej atë kohë; ja pse po i mbusheshin me lot atë orë. Shiu i dendur që po fshinte qiellin, fushën, rrugën, thua se donte ta shuante nga bebëzat e vajzës gjithçka që kishte gëzuar e jetuar gjer atë ditë, (njëlloj si shuhen nga dërrasa e zezë, me një të fshirë, shkronjat e bardha) i bëhej se po ja ndrydhte akoma më shumë gjirin, zemrën.
Më duket sikur po e marrim kot nëpër gojë myzeqarkën e vogël. Gjer më sot asaj s'i kishte rrahur zemra për asnjë nga djemtë e fshatit...
Po ah!... Kjo drita e bardhë e dashurisë së parë është posi rrezia e yllit të ditës: duket në qiell e mbush botën me dritë edhe pa dalë dielli mirë...
Karvani i qerreve qëndron përpara hanit të Bishtanakës. 

...



*-III-*

...

Koha, atë mëngjes, aty qante, aty qeshte.
Karvani dy qerresh i të zbuarve posa kishte lënë pas mullirin e beut, kodrën e Shkozës dhe kishte hyrë në Fier. Qerret ndaluan përpara urës së gurtë e të ngushtë të Gjanikës dhe po pritshin të kalonte përtej vargu i gjatë i grave. Me kanistrat bosh në duar, po me gojën plot llafe, ato kthehesin nga kisha e Shën-Gjergjit për në shtëpi. Shiu sa kishte pushuar, megjithatë, nga ijet e teruara të buajve, nga halat e gjata të qepallave të tyre, nga lelet e shkurtëra, nga veshët llapushë të qenit që kishte zënë vend atje poshtë qerres, rrëshqisnin rrëke të holla uji që vinin e binin mbi llucën e rrugës. Rrogozet prej kashte frytje, që mbulonin qerret dhe ruanin robt e plaçkat nga kullimi i reve, si kishin pirë e ishin fryrë tërë rrugës me shi, të ngopur, po villnin tani ujët e tepërt. Lart, në qiell, nga një dritare e madhe hapur përmes reve, dielli po vërviste mbi qytet tufën e rrezeve të tija, që ngjanin me vandakë zhukash të thata, të arta, që një dorë e fshehtë i flakë poshtë në fushë.
-Tyt, të marrtë djalli, të marrtë!... foli Pilo Shpiragu, në krye të qerres, kur bishti i kaut, ngarkuar me një baltë, i spërkati mustaqet. Po kafsha s'i kishte faj. Një mizë kali, e kishte gudulitur keq nën vehte.
Qetë, sikur t'u kishte folur njeri në gjuhën e tyre, morën përpara. Qerrja hyri në urë. Gratë, që ndjenë në vithe frytjen e vakët të kafshëve, bënë mënjanë të lemerosura. Një kanistër fluturoi në lumë. Një tufë borziloku mbetur nga gjithë ç'pati ena e përshpëritjes, shkoi të pagëzohet në ujët e turbullt të Gjanicës.
-Po këta të flamosur nuk shikojnë njëherë ç'kanë përpara, po çajnë kështu si të ndërliqur!... foli një nuse duke hequr mënjanë vjehrën.
-Sikur i preu gjëkafshë, që i preftë pika, i preftë!... mallkoi plaka.
- Na hodhët në lumë, o të mallkuar, që më ju hedhtë perëndia në ndonjë hendek, o zot!... Që mos i vafshi të gjallë, O Shënmëri!... truante e nëmte një tjetër, duke u mbajtur fort pas telave të çkundisur të parmakëve të urës, kur Gjanica e trubullt, që shkonte atje poshtë, po ia mirrte mëntë me vehte.
Qerret vazhduan në udhë të tyre, si lumi atje nën urë, që shkon pa i vënë veshin njeriut. Vetëm kur dolën përtej e morën drejt rrugën e Semanit, Piloja hoqi frymë e mërmëriti me vehte, sikur në qerre të mos kishte tjetër veç tij:
- Qëkur na mallkoi zoti, s'kanë ç'na bëjnë munxët e robit... - Mos, mos, o bir, mos truaj dhe ti; kemi nusen në të dhëmburat e lindjes e s'është mirë... S'bën të na gjejë ajo orë me mallkim në buzë.
Kjo që foli ishte plaka e Pilos.
Në qerren e parë të karvanit, ngushtuar nga rregullinat e shtëpisë, përveç Pilos që e ngiste, ishte edhe e reja me të vjehrën. Plaka e ndënjur te koka e nuses, te koka i thënçin, se gruaja që po çaplehej në të dhëmburat e hidhura të lindjes (ku vinte kokën, s'vinte këmbët) kishte kryqosur duart në krahëror me një pikëllim të madh dhe s'dinte ç'të bënte. Vetëm kur ranë kambanat e Shën-Gjergjit, që lajmëronin se po dilte kisha, plakës iu kujtua zoti i madh dhe filloi t'i lutej shenjtit t'i lehtësonte dhëmbjet së resë e t'i ipte lirim të mbarë. Me gjithë të keqtë e atij çasti nuk harroi të falej që t'i gëzonte shtëpinë me një djalë.
Të gjithë këto i bëri me mënt e saj, vetëm këtë të fundit e tha me zë, sikur kërkonte që ta dëgjonte dhe e reja.
Nusja që kishte rënë një hop në atë qetim të shkurtër në të cilin bien rëndom gratë shtatzëna kur janë duke mbledhur fuqi për shtërzimin e fundit, u dha buzëve të mavijosura një fije gazi të hidhur. -Ashtu, vërtet, moj nënë, djalë qoftë, çupë mos u bëftë, se ne gratë na ka nëmur zoti qëkur na bëri gra...
Qerrja që hidhej sa më një krah, më një krah nga një herë në tjetrën, po bënte të sajën, lehtësonte dhe afronte orën e madhe të dritës e të qetësisë.
Atë hop, kur Piloja shpoi rëndë kazilin që të bënte djathtas e të linte mënjanë një pellg të thellë me ujë, nusja lëshoi një klithmë të thekëshme:
- Uf, nëno moj! - sikur hosteni të ishte ngulur në trup të saj e jo në lëkurën e argasur të kaut.
Kio ndjenjë e çuditshme e zaptoi menjëherë Pilon, që në hop hoqi hostenin nga vithet e kafshës dhe ktheu kokën të shikonte ç'kishte e shoqja. Qetë, lënë në punë të tyre, i ranë lerës përmes.
Shtatzëna në të dhëmbura e sipër, u shpëtoi duarve të plakës që e mbanin të mos briste e ta dëgjonin bota dhe u kthye më krah, sikur ashtu do të gjente lehtësimin që kërkonte. Gjunjët, mbledhur mbi bark, iu përpoqën në faqen e një dengu me plaçka. Rrangullat e shtëpisë u rrokullisën nëpër qerre dhe një trastë shkau e ra në tokë. Trahanaja e imët dhe e thatë kërckë u përhap mbi baltë.
-Uaha kazil, uaha kuqo! U foli Piloja qeve që të ndalojnë dhe vetë, si pështeti hostenin në tokë, u hodh poshtë.
Edhe qerrja e dytë pushoi së qari. Qetë duke shfryrë jashtë avullin e dendur e të ngrohtë, zhytën turinjtë në trahana dhe nisën të përtypen me qejf. Një shkumë e bardhë filloi t'u rrjedhë si zlnxhir i hollë nga të dy anët e bulgive.
Nga bishti i qerres së pasme kërceu në rrugë dhe ndau drejt së parës një vajzë nja gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçe. Pa ngjeruar asgjëkundi, i ra baltës përmes dhe doli në krye të karvanit. Ishte Vita, çupa e madhe e Pilos.
- Ç'kërkon, moj bijë, që erdhe!... i foli gjyshja. - Nuk bën të rrish, këtu, po shko... je çupë e rritur tashti...
-Nëna, ç'ka nëna?,...
Prindi, pasi u vuri qeve përpara e më këmbë hostenin e gjatë, si shënjë që s'duhej të lëviznin nga vendi, i ra qerres rrotull dhe doli në bisht të saj.
_Po ty, moj, kush të thirri të vish?
Kur vajza pa t'anë kaq të ngrysur e tek vetulla e mëngjër i epte fët-fët poshtë e lart si për kohë të lirë, uli kokën dhe mërmëriti:
-Erdha se mos më do gjëkafshë nëna... dhe, sikur të kishte në duar ndonjë palë kriga, kapërceu gishtërinjtë me njëri-tjetrin pa ditur ç'të bëjë tjetër.
-Shko, shko te qerrja, se s'mbeti jot'ëmë për ndihmën tënde! i foli i ati, duke i bërë me kokë, sikur kërkonte ta shtynte tutje.
Si u largua çupa, Piloja iu afrua s'ëmës.
-E, plakë, si duket puna, a do të mbajë dot gjer në Seman?
-Zor, o bir.. Më duket se po e mundojmë e po hyjmë në gjynah me zotin dhe me të... Ktheje më mirë qerren për në Bishtanakë, tek hani. Gjyshja ngriti kokën dhe pa të birin në sy, si për t'i zgjidhur mendjen.
-Ma desh zemra të lindte fëmija në dhè të ri, se, kush e di, mund të na sillte të mbarë... Po, nejse, kur s'do perëndia, s'ka ç'bën robi... - tundi kokën dhe u largua drejt kreut të karvanit. Mori hostenin, hodhi lart dhe shpoi kuqon që të kthente, më të djathtë.
Qerrja e parë u nis. Me të luajti nga vendi dhe mori rrugën edhe e dyta.
Vita, si ngriti fustanin nja një pëllëmbë mbi gju, pështeti kërcinë mbi kapitalin e pramë, mbërtheu shtizën e madhe, i dha vehtes dhe u hodh brenda. Mori pastaj në dorë tërkuzën me të cilën ishte pas rrapinës lopa e vetme e shtëpisë dhe e tërhoqi për të shkurtuar pashin e lirë. Qerrja po kthente udhë dhe ishte frlkë mos lopa mirrte nëpër hendek.
-Pse qan ata, mos e rrahu tata?... pyeti vëllai i vogël zgjuar në kohën kur qerrja kishte pushuar së tunduri e përkunduri.
-jo, vëllaçko, nuk qan ata, por prit dhe pak, të shohësh se kush do të qajë :lepurushi: ëllai apo motra... iu përgjigj Vita, duke tërhequr me një dorë tërkuzën e lopës dhe me tjetrën duke shtrirë të vëllanë.
Qerrja filloi të lëkundej përsëri dhe boshti i palyer ia nisi vajit të tij: "criu-criu flq..." avaz që po e mbante që atë mëngjes kur i zoti i harroi, apo s'pat nge, t'hedhë masën e katranit. Kjo e qarë zvarrëzvarrë, si ajo tërkuza e lëshuar e lopës që Vita e kish lënë nga dora, shiu i imët i fushës së Myzeqesë, që s'priti gjersa karvani të zinte Kilin e vogël. Koka, lëshuar gjumit dhe ëndrrave, po i shkonte sa mënjanë nga troshitja.

Reja e dëndur e shiut, që sa vinte e po afrohej qerreve që çanin në mes të fushës së shkretë, kishte mbuluar si në një shparg me thekë të thinjtë gjithë ç'la pas karvani atë mëngjes: Tomorin, Shpiragun, Shën-Kollin, Fierin. Sytë e vajzës, si kaluan një çast vështrimin e plogët e të qullët të kafshës që vinte pas, u mbushën përnjëherë me lot. Bulzat e ujit mbi faqen e një pellgu të rrahur nga shiu, dukeshin si barka të vogla që kishin ngritur velat për udhëtim, ashtu si lotët e vajzës që kishin marrë teposhtë faqeve. Kapur fort pas hunjve të qerres, kokën pështetur mbi faqen e rrogëzit që mbulonte plaçkat dhe binte gjer poshtë, vështrimin mbytur në atë re të madhe shiu, as Vita s'e kuptonte dot kush ja ndillte gjithë këtë trazim e pikëllim: arratia nga fshati ku kishte lerë e ishte rritur, lëngimi dhe dhembjet e nënës, apo ndonjë duf i ri që s'e pati ndierë gjer atë ditë në kufijt e fshatit të saj, në gjerdhet e kasolles së saj.
E ku kuptohet ndonjëherë nga çastisin rrëketë që mbushin lumin dhe e bëjnë të buçasë nga shtrati dhe udha e tij!

...

----------

